# Idea: Portamento / Glide / Slide script with "WAIT FOR EXPRESSION"



## Dynamitec (May 24, 2006)

Hi everybody!

I tried all of the glide / portamento / slide scripts for kontakt 2. For live performance they are useful. But: think of a glide script that waits for example 800ms to record notes and than create glides between those notes. So that every glide is finished exactly on start of a new note. For example:

A glide from c# to f#. The time difference between those notes is 1/8 note. Now we know: start note, end note and time! A glide can be calculated that fits exactly. 

This will not work live, but for already tracked notes it will improve quality / realism of glides a lot!

Any ideas?


----------



## ComposerDude (May 24, 2006)

If you're familiar with Synful Orchestra (www.synful.com) a similar lookahead approach is used. The bottom line: when you know what is coming, you can preadapt preceding notes to join to a later note in a way similar to a human player who knows what note is next. It's useful.


----------



## Thonex (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't even know where to begin on such a project. It sounds cool though. Wouldn't the K2 script have to be almost like a sequencer? Also, since K2 can't follow midi clock in stand-alone mode, how will you be able to get the 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 note info?

I would love to know more about how you envision implementing this. It's a cool idea.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Waywyn (May 25, 2006)

wouldnt you be able to make a keyswitch command for the portamento time?


----------



## Dynamitec (May 25, 2006)

Hi Thonex!

You could run your own timer:

timerLast := timer
timer := timer + ($ENGINE_UPTIME - timerLast)

You queue each incoming note with its timing information and the information which was the last event. So you can calculate the duration between to notes in ms. So you know: you have for example 312ms to get from F# to A.


----------



## Dynamitec (May 30, 2006)

Could anyone give me some tipps to start with a glide or slide script? I know the fizzbenderscript but as KSP isn't that great readable, i really like someone who could tell me where to start and how.


----------

